# Projector Skeleton



## breenball (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm running Vista Home Premium and trying to play an older game but when I try to run it, I get an error message:










From a quick Google search, I see that Projector Skeleton is related to if not Adobe Macromedia Flash itself. I've tried going to Adobe's site without any luck in an attempt to update.

The program I'm trying to run is Star Trek: Captain's Chair.

Anyone know of a fix or a patch?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Its quite an old program, and unlikely to run on Vista.
Sometimes older programs can be run on later systems using an emulator.

Maybe try searching for Star Trek: Captain's Chair emulator, and see what come up.
You might get lucky.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

And of course there's the obvious Win XP or Win 9x compatibility mode to try. Right click on the exe or the shortcut, tick the box and choose Win95/98 comp. mode, if that does not work try XP too.


----------

